# Saskatchewan Siphon/Seltzer



## sask bottle (Apr 10, 2018)

I am wondering how many how many Saskatchewan Siphons made it to the States , I have talked to a couple of people who have them ,even odder yet bought out of a local shop not ebay !!!!!! Would to talk to to anyone with a Saskatchewan seltzer !!!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 10, 2018)

Does Saskatchewan have a lot of seltzer bottles?  I can't remember ever seeing so much as a picture of one.


----------



## RCO (Apr 11, 2018)

I've never even seen a Saskatchewan Seltzer bottle in Ontario , not sure I've seen one online either . 

the only sask bottles I've seen in Ontario would likely be considered fairly common out west , mostly 30's-50's era soda bottles , never really seen anything especially old or rare here 

don't imagine a lot of sask bottles traveled to Ontario


----------



## sask bottle (Apr 11, 2018)

Saskatchewan has around 24 different siphons , I have 19 different ones ! So for a rather young province has quite a few !!!


----------



## sask bottle (Apr 11, 2018)

Oddly my last three siphon came from Ontario , and prob at least two more !! So yes there is great Sask bottles there !!!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 11, 2018)

Oh wow that's a lot more than I'd expected.  I'd love to see some pictures!  Seems like they tend to be more common out west, I saw them quite a lot when I lived in BC and don't often see them in Ontario or Quebec apart from a couple fairly common ones.


----------



## RCO (Apr 12, 2018)

I don't recall seeing any Saskatchewan bottles at the last couple Toronto bottle shows , can't recall seeing any especially the older ones 

but I'm not saying its not possible that there is some here , in the private collections of other collectors or people who moved to Ontario but had originally lived out west or had family who were from western Canada


----------



## sask bottle (Apr 13, 2018)

Trouble posting pictures sorry , will keep trying


----------

